# Como controlar y visualizar las vueltas de un motor dc



## elturyn (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola, quiero saber como hacerle para controlar las vueltas de un motor dc (el motor todavia no se cual meter, para que me suguieran uno),  lo que necesito es programar un motor  para que cada ciertas vueltas se detenga, como por ejemplo que tenga un boton o display o no se como para decirle por ejemplo que me de el motor 50 vueltas (que gire 360° 50 veces o x veces)
como puedo hacerle? alguien que me pueda ayudar y si puede mandar diagrama mejor.
Lo necesito para hacer una twisteadora como la de la siguiente pagina

http://www.eraser.com/catalog.cgi?mode=details&product_id=1457

alguien conoce como hacer una de estas? o como puedo hacer un funcionamiento similar, en esa pagina viene un video, eso es lo que yo necesito.
Espero que alguien conosca del tema y me pueda ayudar
Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

Se llama ENCODER.

es una capsula plastica que se adhiere al eje del motor. La misma en su interior contiene una ruedita grabada con codigo gray de 7 bit's o más. el codigo puede ser binario natural tambien.
ademas contiene 7 optoacopladores los cuales van tirando datos en 0 o 1 logicos.

la onda del funcionamiento es que al girar el motor van saliendo esos bit's por los cablecitos de los optoacopladores, de manera de saber hacia donde gira, cuan rapido gira, cuantas vueltas dá el motor, y hasta la posición adoptada por el eje en grados [º].

con 7 bit's se obtienen 128 posiciones leibles en torno a 360[º].

fijate en eso.


----------



## €L DOCTOR (Jul 17, 2009)

Amigo, 
  De cual motor dispones?  sabes cual es el torque maximo que necesitas?  De que fuentes dispones para el motor?
    ¿es necesaria una presición execta en los giros o vueltas?     Para lo que quieres, creo que el motor es lo de menos. 
  puedes usar casi cualquier motor, siempre y cuando su fuerza sea un poco mayor a lo que le vas a exiguir.
     Lo que necesitas es un reductor; que además de darle un poco de presición aumenta el torque y le puedes adaptar al engrane final un sensor como cuenta vueltas, que puede ser un magneto (o trozo de iman)  o una aleta que a su vez accione un pulsador.    para controlar el motor  si es ac.  utulizas un triac .  y si es dc. un transitor bipolar montados en un buen disipador de calor ,   Tambien puedes usar SCR.  Puedes adquirir un contador digital  el cual puedes programarlo para el stop del motor, segun el modelo y tus necesidades habra que adaptarle un divisor entre la señal que envia el sensor al contador.   no espesifico más porque creo que ya tienes comocimientos basicos.   La idea está   ahí  ahora tienes que aplicarla.      
                      si usas el magneto tendras que tener una bobina captadora, o un una ampolla.  si usas el pulsador serciorate
 de que la señal sea de la polaridad que necesite el contador.    Nunca esta de más preguntar,,,  ,,,


----------



## elturyn (Jul 17, 2009)

No dispongo de ningun motor aun, ni de fuente, voy a conseguir todo ya una vez que sepa que es lo que necesito bien y de su funcionamiento, claro que no esta demas ir haciendo pruebas, pero ya con una idea mas o menos de como hacerlo, asi que se aceptan consejos del material a utilizar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

no importa el tipo de motor.
no importa el voltaje.
no importa la corriente.
no importa la potencia.
no importa las RPM.
no importa el integrado o microcontrolador que lo controle.

sólo con un ENCODER, podés lograr saber:

Velocidad.
Aceleración.
Sentido de giro.
Ángulo preciso de posición.
Cantidad de vueltas por minuto o segundo: RPM.

y si te das maña podes calcular en base a eso muchisimas cosas más...por ejemplo:

cantidad de movimiento lineal del cuerpo que el motor mueva: al sabes cuantas vueltas dio, y cuanto mide el radio de la reducción, calculas metros.

saludos.


----------



## elturyn (Jul 17, 2009)

ok y este "Encoder" que es?
ya viene integrado con el motor? o se añade al motor?, por que vi unos en internet y se parecen a los potenciometros, de cual encoder me hablas tu?, si puedes pon una imagen por favor


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 17, 2009)

elturyn dijo:
			
		

> ok y este "Encoder" que es?
> ya viene integrado con el motor? o se añade al motor?, por que vi unos en internet y se parecen a los potenciometros, de cual encoder me hablas tu?, si puedes pon una imagen por favor


el Encoder es un "accesorio" que te permite conocer la posicion actual del rotor. y en base a los cambios de posicion (magnitud) tu puedes conocer velocidades, haceleraciones, etc..
y ya con rpm y ese rollo, y la distancia al eje, conoces desplazamientos lineales, y velocidades y aceleraciones lineales!


----------



## algp (Jul 17, 2009)

No necesitas ir muy lejos para encontrar algo de información sobre encoders.

Aqui en el foro hay información sobre ellos. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/encoders-informacion-tecnica-25/

Personalmente te puedo decir que en la industria he visto con mucho mas frecuencia encoders de tipo incremental, los de tipo absoluto no los he visto nunca, por lo menos no en las maquinas que yo he tenido que ver.

Los de tipo incremental suelen tener 2 salidas ( usalmente llamadas A y B ) que son la misma señal desfasada 90 grados. Este desfase permite saber en que sentido esta girando el encoder. Suele haber una tercera señal ( usualmente llamada Marker o C ) que solo envia un pulso una vez por giro ( y siempre en la misma posicion del giro ).

Dependiendo de que exactitud o presicion necesitas, podrias usar un encoder o tal vez algo mas simple que solo te envie un pulso por vuelta, como se podria hacer con un disco con una abertura que deje pasar la luz de un diodo hacia un fotodiodo solo en una posicion determinada. O un iman que active a un sensor Hall.

Evidentemente tanto el disco como el iman estarian sujetos al eje del motor.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

es un objeto plastico, por lo general color negro.

su formato es de un circulo plano, de unos 5[mm] de grosor., el diámetro varía según la cantidad de bit's que tenga impresos.

aqui t dejo una imagen de como sería un encoder de 3 bits.

y una foto de un encoder real.

hay de diversas formas, tamaños y diseño. algunos con codigo gray, otros binario natural, otros binario contrapuesto...etc


saludos.


----------

